# 1/2 ton diesels



## standfas

Anybody have experience or opinions on the new 1/2 ton diesels? I've seen where the Ford hasn't sold well and the Ram was just recently re-released.

I'm intrigued with the thought of the increased MPG of the diesels. I average about 27000 miles per year...mostly hwy driving.

I tow a 6000lb boat several times a year from Dickinson to Lake Travis or Canyon Lake. Also tow a little Kubota CUT a few times a month.

I'm wondering most about why the diesels have been such mediocre sellers. Seems there was a big clamor for them and now that they're here, they're being passed over for other motors.


----------



## cclayton01

Check out this thread:
https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2686153

I would guess they arenâ€™t selling well because of their price? For a little more, you can move up to the 3/4 ton class and have more hauling/towing capacity. Plus diesels in that size range are relatively new and some buyers may be hesitant to buy?

Just my 2 cents on the topic. I may be totally wrong


----------



## TheGoose

70 k Miles on a 2016 Ram EcoD. Love the truck. 4x4 crew cab, on the hwy it can easily get 25-27 mpg, around town 17-21. I tow a 35 hp kubota tractor regularly with ease and a 20 Tran cat. Towing mileage is still pretty decent, 12-14 mpg. Just towed a Crew cab mule 4010 to uvalde and back, avg 12 mpg at 70+ mph. Drives a little different than your avg gas half ton, takes a little getting used to.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman

After owning 2 Ford F250 diesel`s I will never buy another Ford again. They haven`t made a good diesel since the 7.3. They have a lot of emission issues and both of mine were in the shop all the time. The last one kept going into regen and I was getting about 1 gallon of fuel in my oil every 4000 miles and 3 Ford dealers told me that this was normal. 

I would suggest Chevy or Dodge.


----------



## Sgrem

I have a 3.0L diesel in my BMW X5. I am a full time guide and tow my 26ft Southshore with oversize TTop daily. It weighs 6800pounds. Wife has same vehicle with same diesel. We tow the two horse trailer which weighs 7500 loaded often. Also have an equipment trailer for the John Deere or Mahindra. The twin engine offshore boat is a lil over 7600 pounds. Tows, handles, stops em all great.
Have 125k miles on both vehicles now. Normal maintenance and repairs. Nothing major or unexpected. We get 36mph empty. 17mpg towing the horse trailer. 13mpg towing the boat. I tow with mine daily up and down the coast.

I know it's not a truck that you asked about. Just sharing my experience w the 3.0L diesel. And just an FYI it has the identical same part number 8spd transmission as in the Dodge half tons.


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT

Steven
Do you know if there are different axle ratios for the BMW?
Your's are x5 xdrive 35d right ?
What year models?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

I believe the only axle is the 3.15.... not really targeted as a tow vehicle so they dont offer a lot of tow options. It is an animal. If I was getting another vehicle tomorrow I would get another one. Up to 7500 pounds it is the very best every day tow vehicle I have ever had. And i have had every truck out there and lots of dually and f550s. I used to drive over 100k miles a year hot shotting so I bbn know what towing is. When my wife got her silver X5 I still had a 3/4 ton Chevy CC 4x4. It towed and handled and stopped my boat better than that truck ever thought about. Got rid of the truck and got my own X5 that week.


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT

Steven
What years are your x5's and do you have a hidden hitch or a standard hitch ?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

They are both 2015.
Wifes came with the factory hitch.
I installed the Invisihitch on mine.
Both hitch styles work well. I am not of fan of not being able to use standard drawbars but the pro to that is with this design there is zero slack. As in none. It is two pieces machined to exact tolerances. It is as tight as if it were bolted on solid. We couldnt care less about them being "hidden" as we leave the assembly in 24/7 so you see the bar and ball as you would with anything.

And btw the axle ratio is excellent for the tire size. I see no need for change there. I have never slipped a tire. And the torque and close gears of that 8speed will leave off the line hard towing or not.


----------



## wparker

I've owned several trucks over the years from F250 diesels to 3/4 ton gassers and a few 1/2 tons in between. After I traded in my f250 cuz I only towed a bay boat and my 5500lbs camper maybe 6-8 times a year I couldn't justify the big diesel and instantly regretted it. Went thru 3 trucks in 2 yrs looking for the same comfort while towing as the 3/4 diesel and finally found it in my 2020 Chevy 1/2 ton diesel! This think is impressive! Pulls my boat and camper very easily and avg about 14mpg while towing and when not towing avg about 27mpg with 32-34 mpg at 60-65 mph. Look into them u won't regret it. Now that being said the tow rating is only 9300lbs but I don't have anything that big so no problem here.


----------



## dk2429

Only reason to buy a 1/2 ton diesel is to be able to say you own a diesel, but you gotta go pick up the kids from soccer practice.

I’ve driven the new 1500 Duramax and the F150 Powerstroke. Nice trucks don’t get me wrong. But I just don’t understand them. Probably just me!


----------



## dk2429

The only excuse for a 1/2 ton diesel is if someone swaps a Duramax/Allison power train into a Suburban. Now that, I’d drive that 7 days a week


----------



## Sgrem

The 1/2 ton diesels are a long overdue needed solution for the guys that dont need and dont want giant trucks to pay for or maintain.
Unless you tow everyday the current offerings of bigger than 1/2 ton truck are hard to justify beyond you just want to and to you that is luxury.
I had big diesels and duallys and F550s since high school. Man I dont miss it at all and doing everything possible not to need it again.


----------



## SSST

dk2429 said:


> Only reason to buy a 1/2 ton diesel is to be able to say you own a diesel, but you gotta go pick up the kids from soccer practice.
> 
> Iâ€™ve driven the new 1500 Duramax and the F150 Powerstroke. Nice trucks donâ€™t get me wrong. But I just donâ€™t understand them. Probably just me!


I think you're wrong on this one. This is the perfect truck for a guy like me. First off, on a GM, you're talking a $3500 upgrade, which isn't bad if you're spending upper 40's-55k anyway. I drive 35k to 40k miles a year, and i pull boats, travel trailer, and a UTV all over the State. My 5.3 gets a whopping 10-11 mpg pulling my boat, and probably 6-7 pulling my travel trailer. Not to mention this 2020 gets about 17-18 on average. My brother bought a 1/2 ton Babymax about 4 mths ago, and that is one strong motor. I'd put it against the 3.5 Eco in a heartbeat pulling, the Eco may stick with it, but it'll be working twice as hard. He has averaged 26.5 since new, and will hit close to the 30 mark on trips. I have no need for a 3/4 ton, been there, done that. My travel trailer is about 8k, so that Babymax is more than capable. Anybody need a slightly used 2020 Chevrolet RST?


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT

Ram 1500 eco diesel gets close to 30 as well according to independent videos like tfl truck. 
And it has air ride suspension. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman

dk2429 said:


> Only reason to buy a 1/2 ton diesel is to be able to say you own a diesel, but you gotta go pick up the kids from soccer practice.
> 
> Iâ€™ve driven the new 1500 Duramax and the F150 Powerstroke. Nice trucks donâ€™t get me wrong. But I just donâ€™t understand them. Probably just me!


People who are interested in these trucks want the power of a diesel that produce great MPG. The ecoboost makes a ton of torque, but they don't get up to 30mpg on the highway like the 1/2 ton diesels.

Also, people who are interested in these trucks need to tow but nothing over 10K pounds so these trucks are a perfect fit. I will definitely be looking at them in a couple of years when I replace my 2012 Ford F150 crew 4x4.

Lastly, the standard 1/2 ton truck with a gas motor is almost the same as these 1/2 ton diesels.


----------



## Jerry713

The new 1/2 ton diesels are a great fit for a lot of people. I just don't drive enough or tow enough to justify the +/- $3k cost difference. My 3.5 ecoboost averages about 20 mpg for me. I drive about 20K a year. If I would average 27 mpg in a new diesel that would only save my a little over $200 a year in fuel and that's not including the DEF. If I drove more I would buy one though. Love the idea of great fuel milage, decent towing power and nice ride combined.


----------



## Davidsel47

Love my 3.5 ecoboost but after driving my brothers chevy 3.0 and seeing his 25 mpg ill be making the change. They have a pretty good discount right now so may be pulling the trigger this week.


----------



## elkbow2003

A half ton diesel is on my short list for my next truck. Those that have a travel trailer around 8,000 pounds, how does it tow, stop, and what fuel mileage are you getting while towing?


----------



## Capt D

Stay away from the Nissan Titan I know why they stoped putting the 5.0 Cummins in them. I put 35,000 miles on mine and was in the shop for over 2 months. Dodge 6.7 deleted I get 22 MPG pulling a 34TT I get 13-14mpg


----------



## tamucc04

Capt D said:


> Stay away from the Nissan Titan I know why they stoped putting the 5.0 Cummins in them. I put 35,000 miles on mine and was in the shop for over 2 months. Dodge 6.7 deleted I get 22 MPG pulling a 34TT I get 13-14mpg


What year was your Titan? I have one now and love it (knock on wood) but it is a late 18 model. My understanding is they had a bad batch of cranks the first year and a half and they snapped often. Im 50k miles on mine and deleted and it is trucking along good.


----------



## atcfisherman

tamucc04 said:


> What year was your Titan? I have one now and love it (knock on wood) but it is a late 18 model. My understanding is they had a bad batch of cranks the first year and a half and they snapped often. Im 50k miles on mine and deleted and it is trucking along good.


What kind of MGP do you get with your diesel Titan?


----------



## Wedge

I bought the 1/2 ton Silverado LTZ Z71 with the 3.0 D-Max. I have no regrets so far. I traded a 6.2 F250 gasser for it. Glad to see that rough ride find happiness elsewhere. The F250 was good to me though.....75000 miles and nothing but go......at 13 MPG driving and 9 pulling. This little diesel pulled my JH B225 really well today. I have no regrets so far.


----------



## acoastalbender

Diesels are everywhere if you look ... from little 1.1 liters in tiny hatchbacks to 50 ton monsters in ships and everything in between ... but for some reason they just don't belong in 1/2 tons ... no logical arguments, just because ... I've argued this with many here over the years who said it would never happen, (not to the most primed of all segments, the 1/2 ton market :biggrin ... well it's sure as heck happening now as predicted and will continue ...  ... is my further prediction ...


----------



## bigfishtx

Capt D said:


> Stay away from the Nissan Titan I know why they stoped putting the 5.0 Cummins in them. I put 35,000 miles on mine and was in the shop for over 2 months. Dodge 6.7 deleted I get 22 MPG pulling a 34TT I get 13-14mpg


Lol. I get 40 mpg with mine.


----------



## Bukmstr

bigfishtx said:


> Lol. I get 40 mpg with mine.


I don't get 40 MPG lol, but I do love my Pro- 4X Cummins....Over 40K now and 0 issues....Guess we shall see


----------



## SSST

acoastalbender said:


> Diesels are everywhere if you look ... from little 1.1 liters in tiny hatchbacks to 50 ton monsters in ships and everything in between ... but for some reason they just don't belong in 1/2 tons ... no logical arguments, just because ... I've argued this with many here over the years who said it would never happen, (not to the most primed of all segments, the 1/2 ton market :biggrin ... well it's sure as heck happening now as predicted and will continue ...  ... is my further prediction ...


When you can get 8-10 mpg better, apples to apples, it begins to make sense.


----------



## standfas

*Pulled the trigger*

Doing research on the 3 options for 1/2 ton diesels lead me down the GMC path. Really wasn't interested in the Ram after reading/hearing some pretty worrisome stories about reliability. I eliminated the Ford based cost comparisons on available options. The value just wasn't there for the Ford. 
That lead me to the GMC/Chevrolet 3.0 Duramax. Drove both and really felt like the GMC was the better fit. I'd been shopping hard for a GMC Sierra 1500 AT4 in the 3.0 duramax in Satin Steel. Apparently that color is in high demand. Finally found one in Corpus and picked it up last week. In the AT4 and Denali trim the upcharge was only $995 for the diesel. Same as the 6.2 gasser upcharge. So far I love the truck!

Coming home to Dickinson from Corpus was heading in to a pretty stiff head wind...plus i was REALLY ready to get home. 80+mph in to 15-20mph head wind really made the mileage suffer...got right at 20mpg. So far my best avg is about 25mpg on the hwy. Was expecting a little better. But, it's WAY better than my '14 Tundra that I traded and WAY better than any 3/4 ton diesel.

Haven't towed anything yet, but I'm petty confident it will be all I need for anything I tow.


----------



## wparker

Congratulations on the truck and welcome to the club. Ive had mine now for about 5mons and put just over 6k miles on it and absolutely LOVE it! No regrets and fuel mileage is insane. First time you get 600miles to a tank you will smile ear to ear. As far as the pulling power great low end torgue and about 15mpg.


----------



## standfas

Cardiac Cid said:


> Congratulations on the truck and welcome to the club. Ive had mine now for about 5mons and put just over 6k miles on it and absolutely LOVE it! No regrets and fuel mileage is insane. First time you get 600miles to a tank you will smile ear to ear. As far as the pulling power great low end torgue and about 15mpg.


Thanks! I smile ear to ear every time I get in it! I saw some posts you made about your truck in another thread. Yours looks great with the leveling kit. Iâ€™ve read there could be issues with the CV boot/angle when these trucks are lifted. Mine came with the 2â€ lift from the factory but Iâ€™d like to level it to get rid of some of the rake. Have you had any issues with your level? Which kit did you use? Who did the level for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wparker

My truck didn't come with a level from the factory. I went with the MotoFab 3" front level with 2" rear block. The ride didn't change at all but the steering tighten up just a bit which I personally like. I have a buddy who owns a really nice shop so we did the install ourselves which took about 2hrs. You will definitely need to get an alignment done afterwards and surprisingly I didn't see a loss in mpg after the level was installed. As far as the CV position it did change slightly but not enough to make a difference in my opinion.


----------



## standfas

Cardiac Cid said:


> My truck didn't come with a level from the factory. I went with the MotoFab 3" front level with 2" rear block. The ride didn't change at all but the steering tighten up just a bit which I personally like. I have a buddy who owns a really nice shop so we did the install ourselves which took about 2hrs. You will definitely need to get an alignment done afterwards and surprisingly I didn't see a loss in mpg after the level was installed. As far as the CV position it did change slightly but not enough to make a difference in my opinion.


I gotta say Iâ€™m just not seeing the kind of MPG numbers you are. I put cruise on 75 and Iâ€™m right at 22mpg. Not sure if I have something that needs to be addressed or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman

My brothers Ram ecodiesel gets about 27-28 on highway. Now pulling it drops to about 18.


----------



## wparker

I'll be honest alot of my driving is done at 60-65 mph so I see an avg around 25ish. When I do get around to hwy speed I'm around 22-24mpg. At 60 mph I'll see 33-35 all day.


----------



## tamucc04

atcfisherman said:


> What kind of MGP do you get with your diesel Titan?


Sorry just seeing this. I have mine tuned and deleted. On the #5 tune which I think is +100hp Im seeing 19-20mpg on the highway with a little city driving. Turn is down to #3 which is +60hp I think towing and get around 15mpg pulling a Majek M2.


----------



## 348473

I smell new transmission in your future.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

I really like my 2017 Titan Pro 4x with the Cummins diesel. Good mileage, 50K miles and no issues.


It's my third Titan and first diesel and I sure wish they would have been more popular with buyers.


TH


----------



## atcfisherman

Trouthunter said:


> I really like my 2017 Titan Pro 4x with the Cummins diesel. Good mileage, 50K miles and no issues.
> 
> It's my third Titan and first diesel and I sure wish they would have been more popular with buyers.
> 
> TH


What kind of fuel mileage do you get?


----------



## Jerry713

Trouthunter said:


> I really like my 2017 Titan Pro 4x with the Cummins diesel. Good mileage, 50K miles and no issues.
> 
> It's my third Titan and first diesel and I sure wish they would have been more popular with buyers.
> 
> TH


Me too I was close to buying one then found out Nissan was pulling the plug and decided not too.


----------



## Fishaholic

Did Ford discontinue the half ton diesel? Looking at new trucks and can not find a 2021 diesel anywhere in the country.


----------



## bigfishtx

You cannot justify a half ton diesel.


----------



## wparker

Care to explain you above comment bigfishtx? Just curious as to why you say that.


----------



## Sgrem

I dang sure can.


----------



## TheGoose

bigfishtx said:


> You cannot justify a half ton diesel.


This is just arrogance. The same reasons why you choose a diesel in any big rig are the same reasons you choose a diesel for a not so big rig.

A half ton truck in 2021 is probably more capable than a 3/4 truck from the 80â€™s or 90â€™s. Not everybody needs to haul 15k with a 2500 truck that rides like itâ€™s got concrete for wheels. And, the Diesel engines are much less expensive in 1500 trucks than in their heavy duty counterparts. About a $3,000 difference, nothing like the extra 9-10,000 in a heavy duty truck. Youâ€™ll probably never make up the difference in fuel savings and increased maintenance cost but the same math applies to a 2500 truck.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman

I owned a 2004 and a 2010 F250 diesels, and I had so many issues with them that I would never own a diesel or a Ford again. The issue is the the government is choking them down so much with emission **** that they are not as reliable or efficient as they once were. The maintenance cost are outrageous and diesel is more expensive. The price on the trucks are also are getting to be so expensive.

If I did decide to buy a diesel again I would buy a Dodge Ram. Just my opinion.


----------



## standfas

Me or my company have owned multiple diesel trucks thru the years. Currently we have a 2015 F250 with approx 100k trouble free miles. Only issues with that truck have been maintenance items...brakes, oil changes etc. Also own a 2015 Ram 5500 with approx 60k miles. Bought this truck preowned about a year and half ago with only 12000 miles. The 48k miles weâ€™ve put it on it have been trouble free as well. Only maintenance items for it. It does drink the DEF compared to the Ford but it also carries up to 8k lbs payload on a daily basis. Now I have the 2021 GMC Sierra 1500. Iâ€™ve had it for 2 weeks as of today. Has approx 1200 trouble free miles . Only thing Iâ€™ve had to spend money on it is fuel !!! And thats been WAY less than the Tundra I traded for it. I see multiple posts about increased maintenance costs for diesels, cost of DEF and higher price for diesel over gas. Maybe Iâ€™ve been lucky but I havenâ€™t had prohibitively higher maintenance costs on my diesels. Oil changes cost more but can be done at longer intervals. DEF is CHEAP!!! $12 for a jug that lasts for several thousand miles and right now diesel is only a few pennies higher than gasoline. For me the 1/2 ton diesel was an easy choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972

gm to stop all gas and diesel cars/trucks by 2035... smh


----------



## jas415

*diesel or gas*

Doing the math, over the lifetime of the truck, say 10 years, say a diesel gets you 25 mpg and a gas gets 16 (my 5.0 coyote Ford 4x4 gets right at 16). Gas at 2.50 a gal and diesel at 2.75. 12,000 miles a year for each. Would take about 7 years for the dollars to balance assuming the diesel is $3500 more to buy! That does not take into consideration the cost of DEF, and a bit more expensive oil changes.


----------



## 348473

Diesel truck as.daily driver.is ridiculous. That's what the diesel tdi is for. Drive me crazy if I drove a truck 24/7 freaking tanks. I use it when I need it. Haven't had gas truck or.commuter in a LONG time. Actually headed out.the door in the stick 53mpg straight piped jetta...truck on watch duty.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

Meet in the middle with high performance SUV to do a double duty. 36mpg.


----------



## Jerry713

jas415 said:


> Doing the math, over the lifetime of the truck, say 10 years, say a diesel gets you 25 mpg and a gas gets 16 (my 5.0 coyote Ford 4x4 gets right at 16). Gas at 2.50 a gal and diesel at 2.75. 12,000 miles a year for each. Would take about 7 years for the dollars to balance assuming the diesel is $3500 more to buy! That does not take into consideration the cost of DEF, and a bit more expensive oil changes.


This is why I went with a gasser. I couldn't justify the cost for the miles I drive.


----------



## standfas

jas415 said:


> Doing the math, over the lifetime of the truck, say 10 years, say a diesel gets you 25 mpg and a gas gets 16 (my 5.0 coyote Ford 4x4 gets right at 16). Gas at 2.50 a gal and diesel at 2.75. 12,000 miles a year for each. Would take about 7 years for the dollars to balance assuming the diesel is $3500 more to buy! That does not take into consideration the cost of DEF, and a bit more expensive oil changes.


The math I used to conclude the 1/2 ton diesel was right for me is different than what you have here. 
For the GMC/Chevy in the trim level I wanted, the 3.0 diesel was a $995 up charge from 5.3 gasser. The 6.2 gasser was $3k up charge from the 5.3. Also, I put WAY more than 12k miles a year on my trucks. Iâ€™ve had mine for 5 weeks and have 4K miles on it. The cost of DEF in my mind is negligible at best. 2.5 gallon jug is $6.98 at Walmart. After putting 4K miles on my truck Iâ€™m still showing 1/3 in the DEF tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Sgrem said:


> I have a 3.0L diesel in my BMW X5. I am a full time guide and tow my 26ft Southshore with oversize TTop daily. It weighs 6800pounds. Wife has same vehicle with same diesel. We tow the two horse trailer which weighs 7500 loaded often. Also have an equipment trailer for the John Deere or Mahindra. The twin engine offshore boat is a lil over 7600 pounds. Tows, handles, stops em all great.
> Have 125k miles on both vehicles now. Normal maintenance and repairs. Nothing major or unexpected. We get 36mph empty. 17mpg towing the horse trailer. 13mpg towing the boat. I tow with mine daily up and down the coast.
> 
> I know it's not a truck that you asked about. Just sharing my experience w the 3.0L diesel. And just an FYI it has the identical same part number 8spd transmission as in the Dodge half tons.


Not even close to safe. Yea you can do it but you are way over gcwr


----------



## bigfishtx

I can’t see paying the added cost of a diesel when the gas engines are pretty economical.
And you really don’t get the cost back at trade in because there is little demand for used half ton diesels.


----------



## Sgrem

Because you know what the GCWR is????

Manufactur has it 7700 pounds just an FYI. So no you are incorrect. I'm under manufacturers GCWR NOT way over. I have 130k trouble free miles on it towing as I describe above about 95% of the time. Wifes has 125k trouble free miles towing about 20%. They have been impressive. Never once felt unsafe. I know you don't want to accept it but there it is.

The truth is with a higher performance steering, higher performance braking, higher performance suspension, way low center of gravity, full time AWD, very short distance from rear axle to hitch point, stiffer sidewall run flat tires, the combination of those makes for an incredibly stable and safer tow vehicle. There is no argument to the contrary.


----------



## standfas

bigfishtx said:


> I can’t see paying the added cost of a diesel when the gas engines are pretty economical.
> And you really don’t get the cost back at trade in because there is little demand for used half ton diesels.


Not sure how long the demand will last, but I was offered more than I paid for Sierra 1500 3.0. Took it in to the dealer for the first oil change with approx 5k miles. My drive out price was $58k...dealer offered me $63k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman

bigfishtx said:


> I can’t see paying the added cost of a diesel when the gas engines are pretty economical.
> And you really don’t get the cost back at trade in because there is little demand for used half ton diesels.


Before the shortage, I priced a 1/2 tone GCM 4x4 diesel within $1k of a similar gas powered truck.


----------



## bigfishtx

Sgrem said:


> Because you know what the GCWR is????
> 
> Manufactur has it 7700 pounds just an FYI. So no you are incorrect. I'm under manufacturers GCWR NOT way over. I have 130k trouble free miles on it towing as I describe above about 95% of the time. Wifes has 125k trouble free miles towing about 20%. They have been impressive. Never once felt unsafe. I know you don't want to accept it but there it is.
> 
> The truth is with a higher performance steering, higher performance braking, higher performance suspension, way low center of gravity, full time AWD, very short distance from rear axle to hitch point, stiffer sidewall run flat tires, the combination of those makes for an incredibly stable and safer tow vehicle. There is no argument to the contrary.


Right

you are the only guy I know pulling big trailers with a compact car. It’s your rig, knock yourself out


----------



## bigfishtx

wparker said:


> Care to explain you above comment bigfishtx? Just curious as to why you say that.


Added cost of operation, fuel cost, DEF, more frequent oil changes. Economy is not much better than gas.


----------



## atcfisherman

Interesting to say economy isn't that much better than gas. My brother's Ram Ecodiesel get real world values of 28 mpg on the highway and 20 as some change around town. I haven't seen any gas truck get those numbers. Closest I've seen is about 22 mpg on the highway and about 19 around town using the smaller Ford Ecoboost.

As for the more frequent oil changes, this is the first I've every heard of this.


----------



## wparker

Bigfishtx I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you on your argument. The 3.0L duramax is a $2500 upgrade from the 5.3L and about $1500 upgrade from the 6.2L gas. As far as DEF I pay $15 every 4-6mons depending on driving conditions and oil changes are actually less frequent than gas (10k mile intervals). Current diesel prices are 8-15 cents more per gallon but I avg 25mpg and have never had a gasser get me better than about 16-17mpg avg. I have nothing but great things to say about my 3.0L duramax and have no reason to upgrade to the big 3/4 ton diesels. I have a feeling these 1/2 ton diesels will continue to gain a following and be a big seller for all dealers.


----------



## Muddskipper

I wish the Toyota Helix diesel could be sold here in the USA 🇺🇸 
It’s like a Tacoma ... on steroids 
The guy in Abaco said he used his to tow his 32’ Yellowfin in for service..... 
Spotted one at Bucces with MX plates...


----------



## Jerry713

wparker agree. Before the knock on half ton diesels was no towing power but sounds like the 1/2 ton Duramax does fine for most 1/2 ton towing. I think they will become more popular. I don't buy new trucks but in a couple years I'll be looking for one.


----------



## Davidsel47

Now that they have been out a while whats the opinion on them? Im thinking of trading my ecoboost for one.


----------



## Sgrem

I'm still running mine. 138,000 miles under my 6800 pound Southshore.... it's great. If I was replacing today I would get another one.


----------



## Jerry713

Davidsel47 said:


> Now that they have been out a while whats the opinion on them? Im thinking of trading my ecoboost for one.


With 120 less horsepower I think you'll miss the acceleration. Towing might be close depending on what rear axle ratio you go with.


----------



## Davidsel47

Jerry713 said:


> With 120 less horsepower I think you'll miss the acceleration. Towing might be close depending on what rear axle ratio you go with.


I test drove one last year and hated the lack of power. Im thinking eventually there will be a programmer out to open them up a bit.


----------



## Jerry713

Davidsel47 said:


> I test drove one last year and hated the lack of power. Im thinking eventually there will be a programmer out to open them up a bit.


----------



## wparker

So here is my 2 cents. lve owned my 2020 Silverado 3.0L duramax LTZ for a little over a year now and absolutely LOVE IT! I've mentioned before I've owned several trucks over the last 20years from diesel f250's to ecoboost and 2500 gasser and this is by far the BEST all around truck for my needs. I have a 22ft bay boat and 5500lbs camper and this truck handles both with ease. I will agree the acceleration is probably its biggest down fall but im not one to blow and go. With that being said I have 18000 miles and my life time avg is 24.6 mpg and my best 50 mile range is 31.3 and best 400 mile range is 26.3. I can't stress enough how well this truck tows my equipment and would recommend to anyone not needing to towing something over 8000lbs. As far as every day drive I love it I have a 2" level on the truck and still running factory tires and the ride is as good as my wife's Lincoln. If you have any questions just ask again I've driven alot of trucks and I think I've found the one!


----------



## texcajun

wparker said:


> So here is my 2 cents. lve owned my 2020 Silverado 3.0L duramax LTZ for a little over a year now and absolutely LOVE IT! I've mentioned before I've owned several trucks over the last 20years from diesel f250's to ecoboost and 2500 gasser and this is by far the BEST all around truck for my needs. I have a 22ft bay boat and 5500lbs camper and this truck handles both with ease. I will agree the acceleration is probably its biggest down fall but im not one to blow and go. With that being said I have 18000 miles and my life time avg is 24.6 mpg and my best 50 mile range is 31.3 and best 400 mile range is 26.3. I can't stress enough how well this truck tows my equipment and would recommend to anyone not needing to towing something over 8000lbs. As far as every day drive I love it I have a 2" level on the truck and still running factory tires and the ride is as good as my wife's Lincoln. If you have any questions just ask again I've driven alot of trucks and I think I've found the one!


My nephew just picked up Chevrolet AT4 with the 3.0 Duramax and he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com

I have the 2022 3.0L Durga max and would buy another one in a heartbeat. I love the performance. Rides like a Cadillac and pulls everything I own great. Gets 28 mpg on highway and 23 in town.


----------



## Wedge

I am still in love with my 3.0 "Half Max". I put 40k on it this year with 0 issues. MPG on highway is about 27 and its about 18.5 pulling my JHB225. I also pulled a twenty foot car hauler with a 79 3/4 ton 4 wheel drive GMC strapped to it.....about 100 miles at 70+ mph with no issues. I am sure I was challenging my rating. Pulled like a champ.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT

I'm curious to see how these engines are going to hold up in the long haul 100k+. I know most people don't keep vehicles much past that now days, but that's when most of these modern emission compliant diesels start having very costly issues. I have owned a Dodge, 2 GM, and 2 ford diesels in the last 22 years and can say I'm done with emission compliant diesels. My Dodge and both GM diesels were unreliable junk. Both of the fords I own now are 7.3s. If I need a half ton truck it will be a gasser 100%. Don't get me wrong I see the appeal of a 1/2 ton diesel, what you drive is your business and I hope yall have great luck with them!


----------



## Wedge

I bought the 1/2 ton Silverado LTZ Z71 with the 3.0 D-Max. I have no regrets so far. I traded a 6.2 F250 gasser for it. Glad to see that rough ride find happiness elsewhere. The F250 was good to me though.....75000 miles and nothing but go......at 13 MPG driving and 9 pulling. This little diesel pulled my JH B225 really well today. I have no regrets so far. 

I posted that above.......I am now at 43k miles. No regrets so far.


----------



## wparker

Just wanted to add a quick update to my 2020 Silverado "baby duramax". As many of you know I'm a big fan of this truck and LOVE the mpg, performance, and ride of this truck. That being said it is a bit sluggish on the acceleration but my wife says I drive like an old man anyway and it does bother me. We recently took a trip to Estes Park CO and my 2500 mile round trip mpg was just under 24 mpg. I believe it could have been better cuz of the fact that on the way up I fought a 40-50mph cross wind for about 250 miles between Lubbock and the CO line. Overall my speed was between 70-80mph and my highest elevation was around 12500 ft in RMNP. Again I can't say enough great things about this truck and hope to get a long li







fe out of it.


----------



## Sgrem

THE FISH BAIT said:


> I'm curious to see how these engines are going to hold up in the long haul 100k+. I know most people don't keep vehicles much past that now days, but that's when most of these modern emission compliant diesels start having very costly issues. I have owned a Dodge, 2 GM, and 2 ford diesels in the last 22 years and can say I'm done with emission compliant diesels. My Dodge and both GM diesels were unreliable junk. Both of the fords I own now are 7.3s. If I need a half ton truck it will be a gasser 100%. Don't get me wrong I see the appeal of a 1/2 ton diesel, what you drive is your business and I hope yall have great luck with them!


I have two vehicles with a 3.0L diesel. (Both are BMW x5). Mine is daily overloaded towing 6800 pound 26ft boat with oversize TTop....or my tractor on equipment trailer.... it is driven hard. 140k miles.

Wife has the other one 135k miles. Occasionally towing of 7500 pound loaded horse trailer. 

No issues with either of them. Very impressive power plant for what we do. If I was replacing today I would get another one.


----------



## monark

Would you guys with the 3.0 Duramax tell me about oil changes? Are you really stuck with that special DexsoD high $$ oil or have you found an alternative? I'm interested except for the special oil.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan

monark said:


> Would you guys with the 3.0 Duramax tell me about oil changes? Are you really stuck with that special DexsoD high $$ oil or have you found an alternative? I'm interested except for the special oil.


I don’t personally have one but having a diesel means premium oil change prices, so the specialty oil shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## monark

Capt_Gilligan said:


> I don’t personally have one but having a diesel means premium oil change prices, so the specialty oil shouldn’t be an issue.





Capt_Gilligan said:


> I don’t personally have one but having a diesel means premium oil change prices, so the specialty oil shouldn’t be an issue.


Specialty oil is an issue. I have an older Duramax & a Ford 7.3. Do oil changes myself. Would like to know if there is an alternative.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan

monark said:


> Specialty oil is an issue. I have an older Duramax & a Ford 7.3. Do oil changes myself. Would like to know if there is an alternative.


No, there is no alternative to Dexos lubricants. Different manufacturers, probably, but not alternatives. Buy oil from the dealership and you’re set.


----------



## wparker

I've had my 3.0L for almost 2 yrs now right at 25k miles and have done every oil change myself. Oil and filter runs me right at $75 from a company online and its the Dexos with OEM filter. No problem getting it so far.


----------



## hudsonc

I have 3.0 duramax in my Sierra and love it (one year in and 25k miles). I schedule oil change with the dealer, go over, sit 45 minutes, have it done right (i hope). about $75-85. No brainer


----------



## twedge68

60K now......no issues.


----------



## bigfishtx

Capt D said:


> Stay away from the Nissan Titan I know why they stoped putting the 5.0 Cummins in them. I put 35,000 miles on mine and was in the shop for over 2 months. Dodge 6.7 deleted I get 22 MPG pulling a 34TT I get 13-14mpg


That is the funniest most outrageous towing mpg lie ever


----------



## Jerry713

bigfishtx said:


> That is the funniest most outrageous towing mpg lie ever


A 34' travel trailer on average will be in the 7500 lb range. 13-14 mpg for a 6.7 Cummins is not outrageous for that load.


----------



## bigfishtx

Jerry713 said:


> A 34' travel trailer on average will be in the 7500 lb range. 13-14 mpg for a 6.7 Cummins is not outrageous for that load.


It wont do it. It does 15-16 empty and 10-11 with that load depending on the wind.


----------

